# Homemade Apple Schnapps



## Sprung (Sep 9, 2016)

I mentioned my homemade apple schnapps somewhere on the forum earlier this year and there seemed to be interest in how I make it. A couple days ago my wife and nearly 4 year old son picked all the apples off one of our trees. This particular tree is young - this is actually its first year bearing fruit. I can't remember the variety, but the apples are good.

There was another tree near it that was a couple years older and had been bearing some of the best apples I've ever tasted, but that tree got pulled out of the ground earlier this year. (And the trunk is in the garage for me to cut up sometime...) There's also an old apple tree that was planted sometime in the 1940's, near anyone can guess. That tree has been majorly trimmed because portions of it had died over the winter, the results of which can be found here. The rest of the tree probably won't make it another year and will be cut down after the apples are picked. This old tree needs a good frost for the apples to be ready, so it'll probably be a few weeks before the apples from it are ready to be picked.

Two things about making apple schnapps: 1. Use apples that taste good and that you like to eat! A bad tasting apple will make the end results taste bad. 2. You're going to have to be patient! It's usually about 11 or 12 months before I'll start drinking any of this.

This process can also be used to make all sorts of other flavors of schnapps. I want to eventually try some other fruit flavors - haven't yet. I have done some honey schnapps a couple times and plan to again soon, since it's been a while.

There are 4 things you need for this step of the process. I'll go into the next step in about 6 or 7 months, when it's time to do that step.
1. Apples
2. Vodka. I use Svedka - have every time so far. Don't waste your money on the good stuff, like Tito's. However, if you are a Celiac or have a wheat/gluten allergy, do spend the extra money and buy the Tito's - it's made from corn, whereas others likely include wheat.
3. Cinnamon sticks. Don't go looking for these in the baking/spice aisle in the grocery store - you'll spend a fortune buying them there. Look in the Hispanic food section of your grocery store and, typically along with the dried peppers, you'll find whole or stick cinnamon for much cheaper.
4. Mason jars with lids.

First, get yourself some apples. Give them a gentle washing with some water.



 

Next get your mason jars. I'm using 1/2 gallon jars this year, but I've used quart jars in the past. I prefer wide mouth jars - easier to fill and empty. Wash the jars, rings, and lids. You don't need new lids for this - you can use used ones.

The cinnamon I got was big, thick sticks - a good 1/2"+ in diameter. It broke easily, so I broke it up and put a stick's worth in the bottom of each jar. If you're using a quart sized jar, use half of one. If you got stupid and bought the expensive ones from the baking and spice aisle, use 1 stick in a quart jar, 2 sticks in a 1/2 gallon jar.



 

Cut apples into chunks. It's just fine to leave the skin on. Many say you don't need to core the apples and can include the seeds, but some of the research I did when I first started making apple schnapps indicated that the seeds can possibly make it bitter, so I cut out just enough of the core to get rid of the seeds. Fill the jar with cut up apples. Don't need to pack it in super tightly.



 

Now get the Vodka out. I'm filling up four 1/2 gallon jars this year so I purchased two 1.75L bottles.



 

Pour vodka in until jar is full. If you're so inclined, take a swig of the vodka yourself. I didn't since I don't care for vodka much. This evening I chose to sip on some of the last batch I made.



 

Put the lid and ring on. Write the date on it so you know when it was filled.



 

Finished with this portion of the process!



 

For these four 1/2 gallon jars I used nearly all of the two 1.75L bottles of vodka - there's less than a 1/4 left in one of the bottles. I don't normally make this large of a batch, but I wasn't able to make a batch last year due to the apples on our trees being bad. I'm currently down to less than 1/2L left to last me the next year until this batch is ready!

Now the hard part: WAITING! I will stash these away in a cool, dark corner of our basement for the next 6 or 7 months. During this time, the flavors all get happy. I tried to rush a batch once and only let it rest for 3 months - it ended up being my worst batch. It's probably not necessary because they're packed with enough apples that they're not going to move around if shaken, but I give the jars a little shake every few weeks or so.

In 6 or 7 months, when these are ready for the next step, I'll continue the process in this thread. When that time comes, I'll continue most of the batch as normal (and use honey to sweeten). However, I will also be pulling out a small portion of the batch to experiment and will be sweetening it with some of Vermont's Finest - Dark Robust Maple Syrup from @sprucegum and family - to see how that tastes.

Everybody who has tasted my apple schnapps has loved it. I've been told by many that it's better than the apple pie that everybody likes to make. In the end, if done right and good apples are used, this will be a very smooth product. So, if you've got apple trees or access to an abundance of apples, I recommend you give this a try. I always keep some in a small bottle or jar the fridge and then pour a couple ounces over an ice cube or two when I want some.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm definitely subscribing! Sounds like a proven formula for success! Chuck

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2016)

Imagine that lil guy above is drinking schnapps.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 10, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Imagine that lil guy above is drinking schnapps.....


through a straw and with popcorn?? OK cool!

Cool post! Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 10, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> through a straw and with popcorn?? OK cool!
> 
> Cool post! Thanks for sharing!



Why not....it'll last longer. And popcorn goes with everything.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 10, 2016)

Very cool matt!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Sep 10, 2016)

oh def gonna give this a try fro sure the apples on the trees well the little apples we got this year are almost ready maybe a few more weeks to go. very cool thread thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks, guys!

Do have one update this morning - everything settled overnight and some air that was trapped amongst the apples loosened and I had to top off all the jars this morning. What was left of the second 1.75L was just enough to top all of them off!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Strider (Sep 18, 2016)

@Molokai This is blasphemy!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 18, 2016)

Strider said:


> @Molokai This is blasphemy!!!



I'll require your recipe then.....


----------



## Strider (Sep 18, 2016)

3:D challenge mode on!
It is a joke only, bit a true achnapps is not a vodka liquor, it is made from scratch, directly distilling the fruits or herbs, whereas flavired rakija (schnnaps) is made by adding lota of sugar in the jar with fruit and spirits. 
I do love this project however! Save the seeds, that tree needs offspring :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 18, 2016)

Strider said:


> 3:D challenge mode on!
> It is a joke only, bit a true achnapps is not a vodka liquor, it is made from scratch, directly distilling the fruits or herbs, whereas flavired rakija (schnnaps) is made by adding lota of sugar in the jar with fruit and spirits.
> I do love this project however! Save the seeds, that tree needs offspring :)



Ah...I thought you might have had some super secret delicious recipe. Unless Tom has one.....wink wink, nudge nudge...


----------



## Sprung (Sep 18, 2016)

Strider said:


> 3:D challenge mode on!
> It is a joke only, bit a true achnapps is not a vodka liquor, it is made from scratch, directly distilling the fruits or herbs, whereas flavired rakija (schnnaps) is made by adding lota of sugar in the jar with fruit and spirits.
> I do love this project however! Save the seeds, that tree needs offspring :)



LOL! Yes, not necessarily a true schnapps - but I'm not wanting to get into distilling! (We tried that once in college - it didn't work out so well and it's probably a good thing we never tried drinking it...)

But still delicious! Loris, if you find yourself making your way through Minnesota, let me know and we'll figure out a meet up time/location. I can even bring you a sampling of what precious little I have from my previous batch!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strider (Sep 18, 2016)

Sorry for the typos, I am still not used to this keyboard!
Hahah a fun fraeternity project? I wish we had them.

Rakija is kind of a national treasure, with almost mythical properties- if rakija doesn't cure it you will die (a saying we have). 

My favorite is walnut, cognac color, and strong. Perfect lunch appetiser. And, it will not gove you a hangover!

I might, Matt, I am planning a route at the moment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Molokai (Sep 19, 2016)

Rakija is a cure for all the problems and diseases. Lol.
It us actually a moonshine, made from ripe plums. There is also Loza, made from leftover grapes, first make wine then after you can make loza, first batch. Then you can add some sugar and distilled it again and make some more loza, which lsawful and you get good headache. I don't know from what is moonshine made? Maybe @Tclem knows

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 19, 2016)

Molokai said:


> Rakija is a cure for all the problems and diseases. Lol.
> It us actually a moonshine, made from ripe plums. There is also Loza, made from leftover grapes, first make wine then after you can make loza, first batch. Then you can add some sugar and distilled it again and make some more loza, which lsawful and you get good headache. I don't know from what is moonshine made? Maybe @Tclem knows



Moonshine is made with corn for the most part. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 5, 2017)

My apples are growing roots in the jar... Is that normal?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (Jul 5, 2017)

Soon! (I hope...) Maybe this weekend I can get to it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 5, 2017)

Sprung said:


> Soon! (I hope...) Maybe this weekend I can get to it?



The anticipation is overwhelming half of West Michigan...


----------



## Sidecar (Jul 5, 2017)

Bottoms Up !!!
What Adam told Eve anyway .....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 5, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> The anticipation is overwhelming half of West Michigan...



Been trying to find time for a couple months now! Really am hoping for this weekend! We are spending some time with family at the end of the month and really want to have some to take along with me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Jul 9, 2017)

@gman2431 

It's happening.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 9, 2017)

OHHHHH!!!! The memories of when I was in Germany...I can tell you it comes back up harder than it goes down

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Sprung (Jul 9, 2017)

Ok, the anticipation has just about killed Cody and caused panic in my home state of Michigan, so it was about time to finally get this finished up. Plus we're leaving in three weeks on a trip and will be seeing family and I'd like to take some along to give to some of them.

Here's where we left off in September:



 

Now it's time to drain. Obviously you're saving the liquid!



 

Here's what the liquid that has been drained off looks like. This already is filled with good flavor, but it's only going to get better.



 

Then it's time to squeeze. There's a lot of goodness in those apples - juice and soaked up vodka. Remove the cinnamon sticks first and discard them.

I've used various methods to squeeze the apples. Last batch I put the apples into a ziploc bag, crushed them with a meat mallet, and then squeezed them through a spaetzle maker (kinda like a potato ricer) to get as much juice out as I could.

This year I was going to build a small cider press, but then we ended up buying a cheap $35 juicer off Amazon earlier this year, which I decided would work perfect for this. So I ran all the apples through.



 

You'll get a lot out with the juicer. This is what I got out of the apples from 2 of the jars (each jar being 1/2 gallon). So quite a bit.



 

Everything then gets run through a metal mesh strainer.



 

Time to sweeten. My last batch was my best one yet and I've saved a little for taste comparison. (Already shaken before the picture - it's got an apple cider quality to it.)



 

Sweeten to taste with honey. I mix the honey with hot tap water to loosen it up and make it easier to stir in. I used about 2 1/2 cups honey and 4 cups hot water. I definitely recommend tasting it now, but it's going to be harsh tasting because the flavors need to meld and mellow again after squeezing apples and sweetening.



 

Bottle it up and let it sit again for a while. At the very least, a month, but longer will be better. I usually give it at least 3 months before I really start drinking it.



 

The above started out as two 1.75L bottles of Svedka vodka, poured into four 1/2 gallon mason jars that were filled with apples and some cinnamon stick.

The 1.5 pint jar in left front I tried something different with - sweetened it with some @sprucegum family maple syrup instead of honey. Wanted to see how it will taste.

Before I bottle any, I will taste it again after a couple weeks or so of mellowing and see if it needs any more honey added to it. Since it has a cider like quality to it, it will settle while sitting on the shelf - just shake it up before pouring. I like to keep a small bottle in the fridge - it drinks better when it's cold.

This stuff is good. I hope this batch is at least close to as good as my last batch. If anyone makes some, please enjoy! It's worth the time waiting for it. Everyone who has ever tasted it has loved it and I've had a number of apple pie lovers say that this tastes worlds better than apple pie.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Sprung (Jul 9, 2017)

I also make homemade Bailey's and homemade Kahlua. As well as a couple flavored simple syrups for adding to coffees and drinks - caramel simple syrup and vanilla brown sugar simple syrup. If anyone wants recipes for any of those, I'll be happy to share.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sprung said:


> I also make homemade Bailey's and homemade Kahlua. As well as a couple flavored simple syrups for adding to coffees and drinks - caramel simple syrup and vanilla brown sugar simple syrup. If anyone wants recipes for any of those, I'll be happy to share.



Awesome!! I'm on it when I get home and please share the others when ya get a chance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 10, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> Awesome!! I'm on it when I get home and please share the others when ya get a chance!



Let me know what you think of it after that first taste! (But keep in mind that it'll get much better after sitting for a while.) Will do on the others!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sidecar (Jul 10, 2017)

Come on APPLES GROW we've gotta do this ! whoops live mike ........

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sprung (Jul 10, 2017)

@gman2431 - here's the other recipes.

Bailey's

Caramel Simple Syrup

Vanilla Brown Sugar Simple Syrup:
1 cup water
1/4 cup sugar
3/4 cup brown sugar
2 tsp vanilla extract
Bring water and sugars up to a boil and simmer for about 5 minutes. After removing from heat, add in vanilla extract.

Kahlua (From a church cookbook)
I cut the recipe in half when I make it - 1 gallon is an awful lot for my wife and I to have on hand.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 10, 2017)

Only in Minnesota would Kahlua recipes be found in a church cookbook! 

And, maybe North Dakota!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 10, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Only in Minnesota would Kahlua recipes be found in a church cookbook!
> 
> And, maybe North Dakota!!



This one was from NW Illinois - the congregation my wife grew up in.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 10, 2017)

Sure blame it on the wife now!! 

Let's not mention the preacher passing out moonshine recipes on the Internet! 

Have a Lutheran minister in Turtle Lake that spends a lot of time in the bar. It's kind of cool really. Has boosted attendance in his church considerably because everyone knows he's not going to condemn them for being in the bar on Saturday night, long as they make it to church on Sunday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 10, 2017)

Hey, I've shared this recipe with a few members of the congregation and have a number of member who have sampled it as well. Back in December I showed up at the house of a member with some to pass around. He, along with his brother and one of his coworkers, were in the process of butchering two cows he had raised. (Helps that all three of them are butchers - and good ones at that.) They were butchering outside - cow was hanging from a tree - it was a cold day and the schnapps helped warm them up. His mother, who lives with her son and his family, even thanked me in church the next morning for my contribution to helping keep the guys warm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 10, 2017)

Mmmmm kahlua. I like mine with some vanilla ice cream. Thanks Matt I'll try it for sure

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 10, 2017)

Katy's favorite is to have me get out the blender - vanilla ice cream, kahlua, bailey's, a little milk - and give it all a whirl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 10, 2017)

Long as they shared a steak or two for you to say grace over, it was a worthwhile contribution!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 10, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Long as they shared a steak or two for you say grace over, it was a worthwhile contribution!



Two giant ribeyes, a flank steak, and some potatoes, onions, and squash that had come from their garden may have followed me home.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------

